# Apollo



## Dan Pratt (26/7/14)

Hi, does anyone know a stockist that carry Apollo hops?

I'm planning a dank IPA combined with Columbus and need some of this hop. 

Dan


----------



## Phoney (26/7/14)

I bought half a pound from Yakima. Not sure if anyone in OZ stocks it...


----------



## Yob (26/7/14)

I think I have some Apollo you can have for postage, it's 2012 but frozen the whole time, chances are I just won't use it over the next few months so happy to give it away, need to check but I think it's a 50g pack


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/7/14)

I checked out Yakima and can get a pound (453g) for $13 plus postage for $24. I can add another 2.5pounds to that same postage price and its a good rate per gram = 5.1cents. I will keep them in mind. 

for the beer in planning i think i need about 70g so that 50g Yob may do and I can dry Hop with Chinook, bravo or nugget to replace the Apollo.

Yob, cab you give me an idea of the total cost to postcode 2250 ?


----------



## Yob (26/7/14)

I'll have a look in the freezer and confirm mate.


----------



## Yob (26/7/14)

Found it, yep, 50g.. PM me your addie and I'll chuck it in an envelope for nix.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/8/14)

Hi Jesse,

Thankyou for sending out that Apollo bag of hops. Will be throwing her into an IPA soon :icon_drool2:


----------

